# Emmy-Verleihung bekommt neues Zuhause



## Tokko (13 März 2008)

*Emmy-Verleihung bekommt neues Zuhause *


12/3/2008 21:58 
Die Emmy-Verleihung findet ein neues Zuhause. 
Die Academy of Television Arts and Sciences (die amerikanische Fernsehakademie in Los Angeles) hat gerade einen 10-Jahres-Vertrag mit einem Erschließungsunternehmen unterzeichnet. Laut dem Abkommen wird die jährliche Fernsehpreis-Verleihung jetzt in dem vor kurzem eröffneten Nokia Theater in Downtown Los Angeles ausgetragen. Schon am 21. September diesen Jahres wird die Emmy-Verleihung zum ersten Mal in dem neuen Theater stattfinden.
In den letzten 10 Jahren wurde der rote Teppich vor dem im marokkanischen Stil erbauten Shrine Auditorium ausgerollt, welches sich ebenfalls in Downtown Los Angeles befindet.
Das Nokia Theater soll Platz für rund 6.500 Gäste haben. Wir können also eine noch größere Veranstaltung erwarten, als die von 2006, welche noch im Shrine stattgefunden hat.
“Alle wichtigen Galaveranstaltungen haben ihren Austragungsort von Zeit zu Zeit geändert”, erklärte John Shaffner, Generaldirektor und Vorsitzender des ATAS Board of Governors dem _Hollywood Reporter-_Magazin_. _“Die Emmy-Verleihung wurde zuerst in kleinen Räumen in Hollywood abgehalten. Sie wuchs darüber hinaus. Jetzt sind wir zu groß für das Shrine Auditorium und wir nutzen die Gelegenheit, um uns wirklich auszubreiten.”
In dem Abkommen legte man auch fest, dass die Verleihung der Creative Arts Emmys, in welcher die Kreativen hinter den Kulissen geehrt werden, auch im Nokia Theater stattfinden soll. Der Governor's Ball, der nach der Gala stattfindet, wird in das nahe gelegene L.A. Convention Center verlegt.
Das Erschließungsunternehmen Anschutz Entertainment Group, dem auch das berühmte Staples Center gehört, wollte die Emmy-Verleihung schon vor dem Bau des Nokia Theaters für sich gewinnen.
Laut dem _Los Angeles Business Journal _wollte das AEG den größten Fernseh-Event unbedingt in ihrem Gebäude haben. Sie hatten dafür sogar einen 15-Jahres-Vertrag angeboten und waren gewillt, die Oscar- und Grammy-Verleihung von derselben Bühne zu drängen.
Stattdessen hat das Nokia die American Music Awards, ebenfalls ehemalige Shrine-Mieter, für sich gewinnen können.
The Eagles, die Dixie Chicks, Neil Young, Mary J. Blige und John Mayer sind seit der Eröffnung vor sechs Monaten schon im Nokia aufgetreten.
“Wir waren schon immer darauf bedacht, die Emmy-Verleihung in dem neuen L.A.-Live-Entertainment-Komplex unterzubringen. Es war seit der Entwicklungsfase unser größtes Anliegen”, sagte AEG-Generaldirektor Timothy Leiweke.
“Das Nokia Theater im L.A.-Live-Komplex ist technisch gesehen der beste Ort für Veranstaltungen. Die Atmosphäre und das Ansehen, dass die Preisverleihung der Anlage und dem gesamten Bezirk bringen wird, wird sich rückwirkend auf die Emmy-Verleihung auswirken, und sie zu einem der größten Film- und Fernseh-Events von Los Angeles machen.”

Quelle:
www.eonline.com


----------

